# T-Bar Rows v.s. Bent-Over Barbell Rows



## Phineas (Sep 24, 2009)

How do T-Bar Rows differ from Bent-Over Barbell Rows (aside from equipment). You're standing in the same position, at the same angle, and your lifting the weight with a pronated grip. How would this work your back any differently than a bent-over barbell row?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## Kevsworld (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd say there's not that much difference except for the fact that t-bar rows would tend to use a more narrow grip.  They are both good, compound movements which work the back.  Just switch things up for variety.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2009)

t-bar rows = supported spine = safer

less risk vs. reward.  I dropped barbell rows years ago.

patrick


----------



## ZECH (Sep 25, 2009)

P-funk said:


> t-bar rows = supported spine = safer
> 
> less risk vs. reward.  I dropped barbell rows years ago.
> 
> patrick



I agree. As you get older, things like that really matter.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2009)

Wrote a blog article about it earlier this week - complete with some video examples:

Rowing Exercises And The Spine — Patrick Ward, MS CSCS LMT

patrick


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you think t-bar targets middle back better? Close grips feel that way to me.


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 25, 2009)

Having read patricks article i have to agree ,when it comes to barbell rows the flexion of the hips and spine stability are massive limiting factors as i now have trouble keeping form past a certain load. To me this means i have to be very strict when increasing my weights so i do not over-reach and begin using poor form.

I am focusing on controlling loads using RDLs , i believe this will help my bent rows.

Tbar rows ,for me, are a lot more comfortable (at least to keep strict form) when it comes to heavier loads - i guess this is due to the load moving through a more even plane (similiar to a machine) and perhaps a bit of counterbalancing for a few cheat reps!

RC


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 29, 2009)

dg806 said:


> I agree. As you get older, things like that really matter.



They may matter as YOU get older.  I just re-discovered barbell rows and my back is stronger than ever.


----------



## Hoglander (Sep 29, 2009)

I enjoy one arm t-bar rows. Using smaller plates (25 lbs) increases the range of motion. Adding and dropping weights is easy for when I do pyramids as well. When I do an upper day, it's also easy to superset rowing and corner presses. I like em.  :  )


----------

